# How do you like our new custom XEN Control Panel



## drserver (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi,

I would like to get some feedback on how do you like our new XENSERVER Panel.

It handles re-installs via PXE, uses html5 canvas for console (no java), has integrated billing, ticketing, referrals, automatic abuse reporting and handling, dns manager, offsite backup, and it will get much more in the future.


Any feedback is appreciated.

*DashBoard*



*VPS Instance*

*Invoincing*



*Ticketing*

*Backups*



*DNS Manager*


----------



## trewq (Jun 21, 2014)

Invoicing has a typo. Other than that it looks fantastic!


----------



## wcypierre (Jun 21, 2014)

Is it available for usage yet?


----------



## drserver (Jun 21, 2014)

trewq said:


> Invoicing has a typo. Other than that it looks fantastic!


Cannot fix typo (permission denied), those are  screenshots and lots of new features are not shown here. i will update screens as new things are integrated. Right now we have SSL , webhosting, and ElasticTrace monitoring modules on hold Thank you for kind words


----------



## drserver (Jun 21, 2014)

wcypierre said:


> Is it available for usage yet?


It is in production for fresh provisioned AbusiveCores, SugarVPS and XENStorage plans as those are running on XENSERVER by Citrix. We have V1 in production. We have to wait Penetration testing for V2. If it passed it will be deployed till end of the month


----------



## k0nsl (Jun 21, 2014)

Looks very good, nice clear design, with an easy way to overview everything. Great work @drserver!


----------



## Onra Host (Jun 21, 2014)

If it had KVM capabilities, I would defiantly try tho bad boy out. Looks Simple, clean, and professional.

Good job +1


----------



## drserver (Jun 21, 2014)

Onra Host said:


> If it had KVM capabilities, I would defiantly try tho bad boy out. Looks Simple, clean, and professional.
> 
> Good job +1


This is xenserver only panel. maybe in the future we add kvm support. Thank you for kind words


----------



## OSTKCabal (Jun 21, 2014)

It looks very nice, really. Seems to have all the features one may require out of their VPS service.


----------



## sv01 (Jun 21, 2014)

The only thing I hate from screenshot above is the map (google map).


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 21, 2014)

sv01 said:


> The only thing I hate from screenshot above is the map (google map).


Yup, please remove the google stuff.

Beside that the panel is well done.


----------



## drserver (Jun 21, 2014)

@sv10  and @wlanboy that is good idea. Thank you for your suggestions


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 21, 2014)

I might subscribe when this get released. Good dev job.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 21, 2014)

It can't compare (in my eyes) to my favorite Xen "control panel"  (command line Xen-Tools)  but that is a very nice control panel.  +1 I like the resize button.  My only suggestion would be adding a self-migration feature.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 21, 2014)

I think the Google map actually gives the control panel a more conforable feeling being that most people online are used to Google maps.

I think it would be a mistake to remove it.


----------



## RLT (Jun 21, 2014)

Very nice job. I like.


----------



## drmike (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks good to me.  Nice to see some alternative panels out there.

Care to share the nature of the panel- if it is an API wrapper play over billing panel or completely your own build from ground up?

A+


----------



## drserver (Jun 22, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> It can't compare (in my eyes) to my favorite Xen "control panel"  (command line Xen-Tools)  but that is a very nice control panel.  +1 I like the resize button.  My only suggestion would be adding a self-migration feature.


Can you explain me self migration feature little better.

Thank you.


----------



## drserver (Jun 22, 2014)

drmike said:


> Looks good to me.  Nice to see some alternative panels out there.
> 
> Care to share the nature of the panel- if it is an API wrapper play over billing panel or completely your own build from ground up?
> 
> A+


1) Ticketing - build from 0, maybe we will switch it to os ticket but for now it is ok like it is for now

2) Invoicing - build from 0

3) provisioning - custom built api for xenserver, again built from 0

4) graphing, jquery flot and jquery sparkline collecting data via custom api directly from xenserver rrd db

5) bandwidth accounting and pooling - api built from 0 collecting data from virtual switch (allows you to have bandwidth pool for all your vms) 

6) Start stop snapshot - api built from 0

7) Console, HTML5 canvas paid module  (api built from 0)

8) OS installs, paid pxe server (api built from 0)

9) DNS system based on powerdns, raw db write and reads (no big deal)

10) referral system built from 0 

11) Abuse system - 2 way messaging platform between abuse reporter and abuser built from 0

12) Contract management - PHP api https://signnow.com/ as service

13) SSL Module is basic gogetssl api

14) WEB Hosting module is basic Cpanel API

15) ddos detection system and alerting, elastictrace monitoring, packetflop ddos level7 protection are built in house and it will be released in following versions

Here is 2 years in 15 points.


----------



## VMBox (Jun 22, 2014)

that looks pretty sexy.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 22, 2014)

drserver said:


> Can you explain me self migration feature little better.
> 
> Thank you.


KiwiVM Control Panel (BandwagonHost/IT7) has a feature that lets users migrate their VPS's between locations.  The migration process is completely automated and no intervention is required from the provider.


----------



## drserver (Jun 22, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> KiwiVM Control Panel (BandwagonHost/IT7) has a feature that lets users migrate their VPS's between locations.  The migration process is completely automated and no intervention is required from the provider.


I am not sure that this will be done soon... feature seems great but it will be pain in the a** to implement


----------



## cspacews (Jun 23, 2014)

The UI and System seems clean and clear a better version of BoxBilling which comes to my mind.


----------



## Srvify (Jun 27, 2014)

I think it looks very nice. Good job on it.


----------



## splitice (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks very nice, what are you using for graphing?


----------



## drserver (Jun 28, 2014)

splitice said:


> Looks very nice, what are you using for graphing?


Flot and Sparkline

http://www.flotcharts.org/

http://omnipotent.net/jquery.sparkline/#s-about


----------



## Alex (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks Simple and professional.


----------



## halfdedi (Jul 2, 2014)

nice design and feature set.. are you going to release this to public or only for internal use?


----------



## drserver (Jul 16, 2014)

halfdedi said:


> nice design and feature set.. are you going to release this to public or only for internal use?



Sorry, i just saw your post. it will be internal only.


----------



## definedcode (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks really nice. Good job, I started a Xen control panel a while back but it never came to life other than internally and some nice CLI scripts.


----------

